# What arrows do you shoot?



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Alright guys, going to have some deployment money to throw around when I get back next week, and want to finally upgrade to some decent arrows.

Yeah, I know probably the most important thing to not go cheap on, but for my entire bow hunting career I have used the black carbon express terminators you can buy individually at Walmart. I would clean them out when they were on sell for 3 bucks an arrow. sad3sm

Anyway, wanting to finally get some good arrows. Main thing I want is a lighter arrow, from what I can find the Terminators I've been shooting were about 12gpi. My bow is a Parker Phoenix 34 50-60lb and shoots those with a 100gr head at about 190fps. Yeah I know, I should just throw the arrow at them and get better results.

My question is what do you guys shoot? There are TONS of choices. I have been looking at the Carbon Express Maxima's. Seem light, and everyone talks highly of them. Expensive, but oh well. Thoughts?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Maxima is a great arrow. I've shot a LOT of "high dollar" arrows and just wanted to cry everytime a pig broke one in half. I used to practice a lot and every now and then something would go wrong and I would lose a arrow in the field behind the target. I just went back to the trusty ol' Goldtip expedition hunter. They have done everything I've asked them to and don't break the bank. 

12gr per inch sure seems heavy for 60lbs. My Dad just got into bow hunting and he went to a really good pro shop and they sold him Velocity arrows. His bow is set at 45lbs. (cause he's 59 and just starting) and his arrows are 6gpi. You would need a different arrow but I bet it's still really light. At 45lbs. with those shafts and 75gr. field points he getting 234fps. with a new mission bow.


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I shoot Easton FMJ's, i try not getting light arrows, i would rather have slower speed with greater penetration.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I shoot fmj's also but that is out of a 72# destroyer. With your set up I would definitely look at lighter arrows.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

epic st 340


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Goldtip Hunter XT. Durable and not too expensive.


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

I forked over $80.00 for a half dozen last night. I remember $50.00 a dozen days.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

I shot the ol "Shop Arrows" beman ics bowhunter. like 36.00 1/2 doz. But when i bought my Z7 Xtreme i got Carbon X Maxima 350. Faster, straiter and more penetration. Now, this being said, my bemans killed a deer just fine, so its just all in what you want. If i was shooting anything besides white tail, id shoot Easton FMJ


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Tapered Sitka Spruce spined 50-54 pounds.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I really like Gold Tip. Probably the best made arrow for the money. IMO.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always heard gold tip were good as well. I'm mainly just looking to pick up some speed. Last year it seemed like the deer where already reacting to my shot by the time the arrow got there... could be my mind playing tricks.

And yes 12gpi is rather heavy for that bow, I want to say a chart I found a while back said it was either 10gpi or 12gpi for those arrows. 29 inch draw means a 348g arrow without broadhead. 448g with my broadhead, on a 60lb draw is rather slow moving. It does hit hard though. The deer and pigs I have shot with it were all clean pass through. 

I will look into gold tips and compare prices.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Chase,
PM me your address and I will send you a 1/2 dozen GT and some broadheads. Thank you for all you do for us!
Ben


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Green to ya SpecTaKleLure!!!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I really appreciate that! Thanks! pm sent


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Now that's cool right there. Good guys are still out there. Good luck to you with your hunting endeavors Chase. I think a 450 grain finished arrow weight is about right for hunting.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Chase,
You're a cool cat... Thanks again for all that you do for us! Good luck hunting, keep us updated brother...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ Picking my bow up tomorrow. Got some new custom red and black strings. Gotta keep the Nightstalker theme going. Going pick up a few more GT arrows and have them cut to the same length the ones you sent me are. And I should be ready to be in the woods tomorrow night and Sunday morning. Now if the deer will do their part....


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Ive shot alloy for 30 yrs and I like them because they are forgiving, and I hated breaking carbon arrows.

xx75 alloy 2114 or 2117 
2114 vs 2117 100gr tip

2114 387gr
2117 448gr

60# compound


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*arrows*

Easton Axis St Epic N Fused


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

if you are looking for something a little lighter you might want to look into ics hunters. a 340 comes in a 10gr/in. with a 100 head i have a total arrow weight of 423 coming out of a 66# @ 28" outback. the speed is around mid 250's but the arrow is making nearly 60#'s of ke. i too, may go lighter to around 9gr/in as well.

here play with this, not a bad tool to use as a reference.

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i shoot gold tip xt hunters 5575's out of my black ice set some where between 65 and 70 lbs


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Beman 360 Hunters


----------



## kman (Aug 13, 2005)

A little off topic, but during my last deployment Bowtech was selling bows to servicemembers overseas at about half price. There were only a couple of models, but they were their top end bows. Eder's archery also offers some good military discounts. Good luck


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Carbon Express Maxima Hunter.

TH


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

I just bought Carbon Express Blue Streak Maximas. They are the fastest arrow on the market, super light but expensive at 140 per dozen. My first hunt with them will be tomorrow but so far shooting at the targets they seem great.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Carbon Express Maxima... 

kman, Bowtech offers very good military discounts here in the States to our servicemembers as well.


----------

